# x2 IUI now to be told they never would have worked :(



## Babygirls (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time posting on this site. 
I am 24 and my partner is 27. We have been trying for a family for over 2 years now and was referred for fertility tests over a year ago. DP is fit and healthy with no problems. When I was 14 I had my large bowel removed and then 4 years ago had more surgery which has left my pelvic area with a lot of scar tissue and adhesions, which has caused our fertility issue. As well as this I had a AMH blood test and my results were 15 which is classed as low fertility. My consultant suggested trying IUI with meds.

I had my first IUI cycle in January and my second cycle in April both BFN but had responded well to the meds. I had an appointment with my consultant this morning who had gone back through my medical records and said that IUI will not work due to the amount of adhesions between my ovaries caused by the bowel surgery and that IVF is the only way forward. 

I am in shock and feel so gutted, the amount of time, tests and money that has been wasted on 2 IUI's let alone the emotional side of having all this going on, when we could have been saving towards IVF.

Who would have ever thought trying to have a family, that comes naturally to a lot of women could be such a difficult and hard rollercoaster of emotions.


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

babygirls Im so sorry you had to go through the 2 IUI's   shame they didnt tell u this before  
Your AMH doesnt seem that low to me 15 is good.
At my clinic you can egg share with an AMH of 15 or over so you are more likley to respond well.

You are young and I recommend you jump aboard the IVF train as I wish I had of done a few years ago if this is your best chance.
xxx

Good luck


----------



## Babygirls (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply.

I know I asked why we hadn't been told before we had 2 IUI's and he said it's just one of those things, which really annoyed me! 

I was made to believe by my doctor that 15 was low which made me worry even more. I might look into this thank you.

I briefly asked about egg sharing and my doctor said he doesn't think this is possible because I have Crohn's Disease. I am wondering if it might be worth getting a second opinion from another doctor. 

I looked into funding for IVF and I meet the NICE guidelines but Hampshire PCT don't follow the Nice guidelines and will only fund between 30-34 years old. xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi baby girl  your AMH 15 is not low  I have a feeling your clinic trying to get more money from you by saying you need IVF  and as for problem like Crohn disease I am sure taking med fr it while doing treatment will help and as for scar tissue and adhesion  penny in serum will sort that out or you.
If you want to do IUI and IVF do it in abroad as it hell sot cheaper.
Fr example I am going to reprofit for DIUI and it only cost me €330 and flight and hotel cost me about £120  But to have IUI with ur DP only cost €130  when in uk it cost me £900 for IUI with my DP  aghhhhh so all is not lost  unless your happy to wait till you get to 30 to have full funded IVF.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

babygirls,

I agree with the other girls. Your AMH isnt that low so please dont worry. I have a friend who got pregnant naturally after IVF failed and her AMH was below 2!

Heres a chart I found....

Optimal fertility: 28.6-48.5 (pmol/l)

Satisfactory fertility: 15.7-28.6 (pmol/l)

Low fertility: 2.2-15.7 (pmol/l)

Very low fertility: 0.0-2.2 (pmol/l)


So although your AMH of 15 falls into the low fertility bracket it actually sits on the satisfactory bracket as well so please dont worry. Also, your DP is fit and healthy and this excellent news for you. Lots of luck with whatever you decide to do next but dont be forced into anything you're not happy with! 

Jules x


----------

